# Puppy hiccups after eating--normal?



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

Each and everytime after he eats, he hiccups. Is he eating too fast? or is this nomal puppy behavior?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

Kina will also hiccup after eating too. I've noticed it less lately though. She's 14 weeks old now.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster also gets hiccups after eating. It could be a meal or just a milkbone. He's a 4 1/2 month old Saint Bernard.


----------



## whomovedmybone.com (Jun 28, 2009)

Its normal for puppies and some breeds to get hiccups regularly. Both of our dogs still occasionally get hiccups. Puppies tend to eat quickly and a consequence of that is swallowing a lot of air. Swallowing air can irritate the diaphragm and that is one of the causes of hiccups. So I would say its nothing to be concerned over and I would guess it gets better with time.


----------



## MichMoeLevi (Apr 17, 2009)

Levi started getting hiccups a couple weeks after we got her (2 1/2 months old). She used to hiccup often, but now hardly does. She still gets occasional hiccups (she's around 5 months now). Our vet told us it's normal for puppies to get the hiccups.


----------

